# Chinese herbs (or anything else) to improve egg quality??



## rubster

Hello ladies,

I am new to this forum. We have been TTC for 2 years; we have a daughter (3) who was conceived naturally. When we started for number 2 (when I was 3 we were shocked to learn that my AMH is low (currently 2.7).

I have undergone about 4 egg collections, 1 IUI, about 2-3 monitored cycles and 2 full rounds of IVF over the past 2 years. I don'y need to explain to you all how awful the BFN's are - the roller coaster that is fertility treatment..... on top of having a low AMH I don't seem to respond too well to drugs so they can never get that many eggs - last cycle was last month and they only got 2 - but hey, one good one is all you need. 

And so I have decided to really push the boat out for the next cycle. I'm going to do a full 90 program, starting with a 2-3 week cleanse (no alcohol, caffiene, gluten, diary, sugar....) followed by a mega healthy nutrient rich fertility diet with limited caffeine / alcohol. I've been taking Zita West Supplements and having acupuncture since April 2012, in addition to taking CoQ-10 and DHEA. I'm now considering taking Chinese herbs as I've been advised that they can improve egg quality. 

Has anyone tried this? Do u have any other advice on how to improve egg quality? 

I'm glad I've finally taken the step to post something on here, as I feel like I could really do with some support from ladies going through the same process;-))

Thanks ladies 

baby dust to us all

johanna xx


----------



## karenanna

Hi Johanna

Check out the angel bumps protocol on this page - there are some useful tips for improving egg quality.

I cut out caffeine and alcohol completely for 6 months before my successful cycle - I think it helped.

KA xxx


----------



## edroses

I've tried Chinese herbs and I think maybe there's an improvement. A little too early to tell. But I'm feeling optimistic. I also tried cutting out caffeine and red meat. My doctor advised trying as many healthy lifestyle improvements as possible. This came with dietary changes and supplements. I also tried yoga and a few light exercises. Even a tiny bit of acupuncture.


----------



## balderdasher

I'm not entirely sure about the whole Chinese herbs things. I can't say my wife really saw much difference. I'd stick to more conventional things like omega. But that's just my opinion.


----------

